# EGR valve location



## webweb (Mar 22, 2004)

I know what the egr valve looks like, but where is it on my 2000 maxima? Is it under the intake manifold behind the motor. 
Also where is the purge control valve. 
I want to clean the egr valve and look at the purge control valve.
I have been getting an engine light with the code 1440. 

If anyone know please let me know.

thanks
WebWeb
2000max


----------



## webweb (Mar 22, 2004)

*found it*

found it. it is under the throttle cable linkages. It has an electrical connector on it as well. 
Still no luck on the purge control valve.


----------



## 30585 (Feb 9, 2004)

webweb said:


> I know what the egr valve looks like, but where is it on my 2000 maxima? Is it under the intake manifold behind the motor.
> Also where is the purge control valve.
> I want to clean the egr valve and look at the purge control valve.
> I have been getting an engine light with the code 1440.
> ...


whats the egr valve?


----------

